# Who has eaten my cake?



## blindsider

Why is "who has eaten my cake?" translated as "quien se ha comido mi pastel" and not just "quien ha comido mi pastel". I have been searching for a while and cannot find anywhere that explains it. The best I can guess is that "se" is used to indicate that "quien" is the same as the subject of "ha" but this is the first time I have come across it used in a non-reflexive way and it doesn't seem otherwise ambiguous to me.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Make a search on "ethic dative" in this forum.


----------



## blindsider

It's not very helpful. In various threads it is said that the ethical dative is used to indicate the person who is interested in the action being described. In my example would that not be "me", rather than "se"?


----------



## Bevj

*Here* is a thread which may help.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

I will give you 3 examples, all "ethic datives", emphasizing different involvements:

_¿Quién me ha comido el pastel?
¿Quién se ha comido mi pastel?
¿Quién se me ha comido el pastel?_


----------



## elprofe

I'll copy what I wrote about this type of "se" in my dissertation:

The last construction to be analysed here in this group is that in which the pronoun _Se_ carries over a complete contact between the subject and the direct object.  This use of _Se_, which has always been regarded as a _Dativo ético_, displays an event in which the subject makes the most of the direct object, as in _Comerse un plato de arroz_.  Consequently, the subject is depicted with the capacity to control, analyse and modify the direct object more intensively than in the construction without _Se (_Maldonado 1999). Note the distinction between (47) and (48)

(47)_ Juan se sabe la letra de la canción_
(48)_ Juan sabe la letra de la canción_

The pronoun _Se_ places the focus on different aspects in this type of construction. The complete interaction between subject and object, the idea of fulfillment and the sort of emotional or dynamic attitude from the speaker towards the event is often translated in English by the use of the preposition “up”.

(49) _Se comió un plato de arroz = He ate up a plateful of rice
Se fuma diez paquetes a la semana = He smokes up ten packets a week
Se hace mil flexiones al día = He racks up one thousand push-ups a day_

As expected, the idea of fulfillment can sometimes be expressed with expressions such as “whole”, “all” or “in its entirety”.

(50) _Se recorrió la calle entera descalzo = He walked barefoot all along the street
Se leyó el libro de una sentada = He read the whole book at one sitting
Se vio la obra de teatro = He watched the play in its entirety_


----------



## TheCrociato91

elprofe said:


> Note the distinction between (47) and (48)
> 
> (47)_ Juan se sabe la letra de la canción_
> (48)_ Juan sabe la letra de la canción_


Lejos de mí poner en tela de juicio tu "dissertation" (que supongo que es tu TFG, o a lo mejor tu tesis), pero no estoy convencido de que "se sabe" sea un ejemplo de dativo ético. Yo diría que es más bien un uso pronominal de "saber" que implica cierta diferencia de matiz frente al uso no pronominal.

El verbo «saber» puede usarse o no como pronominal, pero ello implica cierta diferencia de significado: «saber algo» es 'conocerlo' («Sé lo que dicen»); «saberse algo», 'haberlo memorizado' («Me sé todas sus canciones»).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236972723366051840
Corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## gengo

blindsider said:


> Why is "who has eaten my cake?" translated as "quien se ha comido mi pastel" and not just "quien ha comido mi pastel"?



You have received some good explanations, but let me give you one that is much simpler (since I don't have a PhD in grammar, unlike some other foreros).

Think of comerse as "to eat up," as opposed to comer as simply "to eat" or "to taste."  That is, comerse makes it clear that the whole cake, or whole piece of cake, was consumed, that none was left.  That same nuance is conveyed by the preposition in the phrasal verb "to eat up."


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

TheCrociato91 said:


> Lejos de mí poner en tela de juicio tu "dissertation" (que supongo que es tu TFG, o a lo mejor tu tesis), pero no estoy convencido de que "se sabe" sea un ejemplo de dativo ético. Yo diría que es más bien un uso pronominal de "saber" que implica cierta diferencia de matiz frente al uso no pronominal.
> 
> El verbo «saber» puede usarse o no como pronominal, pero ello implica cierta diferencia de significado: «saber algo» es 'conocerlo' («Sé lo que dicen»); «saberse algo», 'haberlo memorizado' («Me sé todas sus canciones»).
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236972723366051840


Todo lo cual, si bien cierto, no quita que "saberse" usado en ese sentido sea un dativo ético, con el verbo expresado en forma pronominal.


----------



## TheCrociato91

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Todo lo cual, si bien cierto, no quita que "saberse" usado en ese sentido sea un dativo ético, con el verbo expresado en forma pronominal.


De acuerdo, entonces me la tengo que envainar.


----------



## Circunflejo

The gammar has been covered but I'd like to point out that in many contexts I would translate the sentence making use of the verb zampar instead of comer. In any case, with ethic dative.


----------



## elroy

gengo said:


> Think of comerse as "to eat up," as opposed to comer as simply "to eat" or "to taste."


 cf. 


elprofe said:


> The complete interaction between subject and object, the idea of fulfillment and the sort of emotional or dynamic attitude from the speaker towards the event is often translated in English by the use of the preposition “up”.
> 
> (49) _Se comió un plato de arroz = He ate up a plateful of rice
> Se fuma diez paquetes a la semana = He smokes up ten packets a week
> Se hace mil flexiones al día = He racks up one thousand push-ups a day_


----------



## gengo

I guess my eyes had glazed over before reaching that part of elprofe's excellent, but somewhat difficult to follow, explanation.  Sorry if I was redundant.


----------



## Rocko!

elprofe said:


> Consequently, the subject is depicted with *the capacity to control*, analyse and modify the direct object *more intensively than* in the construction without _Se _


Me recuerda aquella vez que dije que una frase parecida a "_él se come la manzana_" contenía una dosis de "voluntad" que no está presente en la neutral (_neutral _cuando aparece escrita) "_él come la manzana_"; y que no pude en aquella ocasión argumentar mi teoría personal.

Ahora, con la intervención del profe, veo que no es tanto voluntad (aunque sí hay voluntad y control), como yo pensaba, sino más bien "*explotación total*" ("_que no quede nada de la manzana_").

Por ejemplo, la frase del hilo:

¿Quién se ha comido mi pastel? = ¿Quién se ha atrevido a comer todo mi pastel?
¿Quién ha comido mi pastel? = ¿Quién es/pudo ser la persona que lo vio, lo tomó y lo comió sin preguntar/sin permiso?

(minucias, por supuesto, que no tienen por qué ser compartidas ni entendidas de igual manera por todas las personas, quedando la interpretación de ambas frases, con "se" y sin "se", igualada, es decir con idéntico significado en la mayoría de las veces).


La fuente, la cual encontré buscando a Maldonado, el autor mencionado por @elprofe:

Knauer, G. (2005) _Variación sintáctica en español: Un reto para las teorías de la sintaxis_. Tubinga, Alemania. Página 193:


----------



## horsewishr

I'm totally perplexed by all the grammar-ese . . . BUT I'm wondering if the difference could be explained as:
"¿Quién *se *ha comido mi pastel?" = Who *ATE* my cake!?!?
vs
"¿Quién ha comido mi pastel?" = Who ate my *CAKE*!?!?

Edited to add: I translated from an American perspective, with the simple past tense.  To my American ears, "Who has eaten my cake?" sounds strange/formal.  Or it could mean "¿Quién ha probado, una vez, mi pastel?"


----------



## elprofe

Para los que os guste el tema del "se", os recomiendo leer a Maldonado, sobre todo su libro "A media voz", aunque también tiene varios artículos más cortos e igual de interesantes


----------



## kunvla

¿Quién me ha comido el pastel? (me - dativo posesivo)
¿Quién se ha comido mi pastel? (se - dativo aspectual)
¿Quién se me ha comido el pastel? (se - dativo aspectual, me - dativo posesivo)
¿Quién me le ha comido el pastel [a mi niña]? (me - dativo ético, le - dativo posesivo)
¿Quién se me le ha comido el pastel [a mi niña]? (se - dativo aspectual, me - dativo ético, le - dativo posesivo)

El dativo ético:

El niño te comerá a ti, pero a mí no _me_ come nada.
No sé cuidar plantas, siempre se _me_ mueren.

En cuanto al dativo aspectual, se puede consultar § 35.7v-4, y en cuanto al dativo ético, 35.7r-u.

§ 35.7w _Mi hija se_ [dativo aspectual] _me_ [dativo ético] _comió toda la tarta_.

Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

kunvla said:


> ¿Quién se ha comido mi pastel?


¡Uy, Kunvla! Solo esta es normal para mí. Y la primera me parece española.
Todas las demás me parecen imposibles.
Espera más opiniones.


----------



## kunvla

Las primeras tres no son de mi cosecha (véase #5).
Las dos últimas, aunque a uno se le puedan sonar raras, también son gramaticales.

Te pongo aquí un ejemplo sacado de _Los Sangurimas_ del escritor ecutoriano José de la Cuadra:

Quedaron las mujeres frente a frente, sentadas en el suelo. Pero no se atacaron. ​Ambas estaban maltrechas. ​A la Laura le sangraba copiosamente el rostro. No era cosa mayor. Unos cuantos arañazos someros. ​A la Mariana le sangraba el seno derecho. ​Hipaba: ​—¡Me ha mordido un pecho! ¡Se me le ha comido la punta! ​Se quejaba lastimeramente. ​—¿Y ahora cómo le doy de mamar al huahua? ¡Bandida! ¡Bandida!​

Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

kunvla said:


> —¡Me ha mordido un pecho! ¡Se me le ha comido la punta!
> ​


Ya veo. Creo que me precipité al responder diciendo "imposibles". Me retracto de mis palabras. Sin embargo, pienso que esta frase de letras azules se daría tal y como la estamos viendo, no en forma de pregunta, aunque en teoría sí es posible convertirla en una pregunta y sería gramatical.
Encontré en un libro de gramática (Antonio Richart Sarazúa. 1967) la oración "el gato se me ha comido la carne", pero tengo la duda de qué pasaría si quitamos al gato; es decir, ¿se seguiría manteniendo la estructura en una oración interrogativa o eso es solo teoría? La respuesta no la sé porque en mi zona del sureste mexicano no usamos estas construcciones.
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Rocko! said:


> Encontré en un libro de gramática (Antonio Richart Sarazúa. 1967) la oración "el gato se me ha comido la carne", pero tengo la duda de qué pasaría si quitamos al gato; es decir, ¿se seguiría construyendo la oración usando una interrogativa o eso es solo teoría? La respuesta no lo sé porque en mi zona no usamos estas construcciones.


Tuviste que ir al baño sin terminar el bistec y ahora volviendo a la cocina ves —cerca del plato, ya vacío— a tu gato lamiéndose los labios sabrosamente y ahí entonces le dices:

—¿Quién chingados se me comió la carne? ​
Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

kunvla said:


> —¿Quién chingados se me comió la carne?


Sí, sé que yo diría eso, si yo fuera de una zona de México diferente al sureste (hice la edición de mi post anterior al mismo tiempo que mandabas tu comentario). De pronto recordé que frases mexicanas parecidas ya habían sido mencionadas en el foro de Solo Español (me es imposible recordarlas con claridad para buscarlas).
Ojo: creo que "la carne" no hace referencia a una porción individual en el ejemplo de A. Richart, pero puedo estar aquivocado.


----------



## kunvla

Bueno, reemplacémoslo por un pastel de quayaba: ¿Quién se me comió el pastel de guayaba?

Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

kunvla said:


> Bueno, reemplacémoslo por un pastel de quayaba: ¿Quién se me comió el pastel de guayaba?


Con este ejemplo colombiano supongo que estoy quedando cercado geográficamente, y acepto que ya dejaste demostrado de manera muy satisfactoria que estas estructuras existen, lo cual es bueno para la ejemplificación de un tipo de "_se_" en particular.
En mi ciudad no se dan estos "(_alguien_) _se me comió el_...", solo tenemos los habituales como "(_alguien_) _se me adelantó_", "(_alguien_) s_e me acercó_", etc., pero supongo que ese es otro uso de "se" (no logro aprenderme nada de esto).


----------



## kunvla

El apartado 16.11b trata de las secuencias de clíticos y al respecto se dice que:

... la secuencia _me le_, como en _No me se arranquen las hojas al libro_, es normal en México y gran parte de Centroamérica, pero es forma muy desprestigiada en Chile; _se me lo_ (como en _No se me lo guarde usted_ o en _Se me lo llevó la policía_) es una combinación normal en gran parte de México y Centroamérica, pero es muy infrecuente en las áreas rioplatense y chilena, así como en el español europeo, aun cuando se registre ocasionalmente en algunas variedades del habla popular. ...​
Saludos,


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Wow!  And whew!  What a fascinating thread! Thank you all, especially elprofe

I would only add that _Who has eaten up (all) my cake?/Who has eaten my cake up? (¿Quién se ha comido mi pastel?) _conveys a sense of eagerness or covetousness on the part of the eater and that of betrayal or of having been duped or robbed, and perhaps irritation or anger, on the part of the speaker.  Just as elprofe said,


elprofe said:


> the idea of fulfillment and the sort of emotional or dynamic attitude from the speaker towards the event


I like Circunflejo's suggestion of using _zampar_ (scarf down) rather than _comer _in translating from English (¿Who has eaten up (all) my cake?! into Spanish (¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?)


----------



## kunvla

Lo que pasa es que en _¿Quién (se) ha comido mi pastel?_ se puede omitir el clítico, pero no en _¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?_

Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Lo que pasa es que en _¿Quién (se) ha comido mi pastel?_ se puede omitir el clítico, pero no en _¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?_


También se puede omitir: ¿quién ha zampado mi pastel?


----------



## elprofe

Circunflejo said:


> También se puede omitir: ¿quién ha zampado mi pastel?



Yo sólo diría "¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?...


----------



## Circunflejo

elprofe said:


> Yo sólo diría "¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?...


Sí, es el uso habitual, pero no es incorrecto omitir se.


----------



## kunvla

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, es el uso habitual, pero no es incorrecto omitir se.


Me surge curiosidad, ¿en ésta también omitirías el clítico? "_¿Quién se ha zampado todo mi pastel?_"

Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

Creo que Circunflejo está refiriéndose a que sin el clítico no es agramatical su frase, y no se está refiriendo al significado de la frase. Pero eso él tendría que decirlo.


----------



## kunvla

Rocko! said:


> Creo que Circunflejo está refiriéndose a que sin el clítico no es agramatical su frase, y no se está refiriendo al significado de la frase. Pero eso él tendría que decirlo.


@Rocko!, ¿tú omitirías el clítico en "¿Quién *se* zampó mi pastel?" o en "_*Se*_ zampó dos platos de pozole y tres tostadas"?

Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

kunvla said:


> @Rocko!, ¿tú omitirías el clítico en ¿Quién *se* zampó mi pastel?


No lo omitiría porque aunque la frase resultante sería correcta (gramatical), no tiene mucho sentido en la vida real. "zamparse", en este contexto, significa engullir algo, mientras que _zampar _es meter algo en otro cuerpo que no es el propio/no es el de uno o en otro objeto. Y un pastel no es algo "zampable" (no es duro ni filoso) cuando no es con el significado de engullir uno algo.


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Me surge curiosidad, ¿en ésta también omitirías el clítico?


No he dicho que yo lo omitiría sino que se puede omitir.


----------



## kunvla

Circunflejo said:


> No he dicho que yo lo omitiría sino que se puede omitir.


Bueno, me rectifico:

Lo que pasa es que en _¿Quién (se) ha comido mi pastel?_ se puede omitir el clítico sin que altere el significado de la frase, pero no en _¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?_ 



Rocko! said:


> No lo omitiría porque aunque la frase resultante sería correcta (gramatical), no tiene mucho sentido en la vida real. "zamparse", en este contexto, significa engullir algo, mientras que _zampar _es meter algo en otro cuerpo que no es el propio/no es el de uno o en otro objeto. Y un pastel no es algo "zampable" (no es duro ni filoso) cuando no es con el significado de engullir uno algo.


Entiendo, como en este texto, por ejemplo:

—Cocinar me desbajonea y desaburre... cocinar para los míos, ¡me hace feliz! —gritó y se puso manos a la masa, mejor dicho, a las zanahorias especialisérrimas.​Cuando terminó, zampó el pastel dentro del horno y se sentó a esperar a su familia.​
Fuente: _El resfrío del Yeti y otros cuentos que aterran de risa_, Fabián Sevilla, Quipu, 2020.​
Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

kunvla said:


> Cuando terminó, zampó el pastel dentro del horno y se sentó a esperar a su familia.


¿Cuántas veces me voy a equivocar en este hilo?    
Ya veo: se puede zampar un pastel en la cavidad de un horno. Diario se aprende algo.


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Bueno, me rectifico:
> 
> Lo que pasa es que en _¿Quién (se) ha comido mi pastel?_ se puede omitir el clítico sin que altere el significado de la frase, pero no en _¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?_


Con zampar tampoco hay alteración del significado.


----------



## kunvla

@Circunflejo, no sé si te entiendo bien, pero resumiendo tus posts me sale algo así: Se puede omitir el clítico en _¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?_ sin que resulte agramatical ni tampoco altere el significado, aunque nadie lo dice sin él ni tú mismo. 

Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Se puede omitir el clítico en _¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?_ sin que resulte agramatical ni tampoco altere el significado, aunque nadie lo dice sin él ni tú mismo.


Sí, aunque seguro que, si buscamos bien, damos con alguien que sí que lo diga sin él.


----------



## kunvla

Sin el clítico, lo conozco sólo en uso absoluto:

[...] no *zampes* en la clandestinidad lo que por derecho te pertenece, sal de la cocina para participar del festín, siéntate con nosotros [_Los que se quedaron_, Angel Palomino, Planeta, 1980].​​¡Hay que ver cómo *zampa* este crío [_Diccionario del esapñol actual_, S. Seco et al., 2011].​​O conjugado en presente como una acción que se repite o sigue ocurriendo:​​—Quiere emborracharse...​—¿Y qué tendría de malo si así fuera?​—Vaya más lento. *Zampa* el licor como famélico. Vea cuánto licor cayó en su vestón.​[_El hombre de la mano seca_, Reinaldo Edmundo Marchant, Red Internacional del Libro, 1992]​

Pero la omisión del clítico no la veo posible en _¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?_ o en otras sintácticamente parecidas como éstas (tomadas de Google Books):
​¡Se zampó el whisky de un trago y quiere más!​​—Se me ha zampado [el perro] sus bocadillos de jamón. ¡Qué hambre tengo!​​No hay más que arroz para comer y él [el gato] se zampó mi carne molida.​
Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

Las siguientes frases pertenecen a ediciones diferentes de El Quijote:

1.- Señor, el diablo se ha llevado el rucio (varias ediciones).
2.- Señor, el diablo se ha llevado al rucio (varias ediciones).
3.- Señor, el diablo se me ha llevado el rucio (una edición).
4.- Señor, el diablo se me ha llevado al rucio (una edición).


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Pero la omisión del clítico no la veo posible en _¿Quién se ha zampado mi pastel?_ o en otras sintácticamente parecidas como éstas (tomadas de Google Books)


Dice Cristina Sánchez López en su libro Las construcciones con se (publicado en 2002 por Visor) que en la oración Ana (se) zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo la opción sin _se_ es perfectamente gramatical, pero en vez de como logro, se interpreta como realización (véase la página 180 del citado libro). No sé si ese es el cambio de significado al que te referías (proceso versus resultado), pero sí que es cierto que es un matiz diferenciador que podría tenerse en cuenta.


kunvla said:


> Sin el clítico, lo conozco sólo en uso absoluto





kunvla said:


> O conjugado en presente como una acción que se repite o sigue ocurriendo


Algunos ejemplos de uso diferentes a los dos tipos que has citado:

Jorge Díaz en la página 35 de _Teatro para niños _publicado por Emisión en 1992:


> Pues me fastidiaste:                                                                                                                                                                               zampaste el dinero                                                                                                                                                                               en vez de comerte                                                                                                                                                                               solamente el queso.


En la página 43 de la edición de Alicia en el País de las Maravillas publicada por Paradimage en 2015 puede leerse:


> [...];                                                                                                                                                                                                     Pero zampó el ganso hasta los huesos frágiles                                                                                                                                           A ver, señor, ¿qué es el tino?"


Reinaldo Edmundo Marchant dice en la página 124 de _Alquitrán y los gorriones_ (publicado por la editorial Mosquito en 1990):


> De dos tragos Alquitrán zampó el agua caliente, ante la repentina zozobra de Maximila, que exclamó: ¡No es posible!


----------



## kunvla

Circunflejo said:


> Dice Cristina Sánchez López en su libro Las construcciones con se (publicado en 2002 por Visor) que en la oración Ana (se) zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo la opción sin _se_ es perfectamente gramatical, pero en vez de como logro, se interpreta como realización (véase la página 180 del citado libro). No sé si ese es el cambio de significado al que te referías (proceso versus resultado), pero sí que es cierto que es un matiz diferenciador que podría tenerse en cuenta.


Sí, más o menos a eso me refería. Explico cómo lo veo: 

Ana se zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo [entera, en tres minutos].
Ana zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo [en parte, durante cinco minutos]. 

En cuanto a tus tres ejemplos: los primeros dos pertenecen a la poesía, la primera es canción y la segunda, poema. Supongo que se omitió el clítico por la rima tanto en el primer ejemplo ("Pues me fastidias*te*: zampas*te* el dinero en vez de comer*te* solamen*te* el queso") y/o por ser los objetos de diferente índole: 'zampaste el dinero [=papel]' (~te lo metiste en la boca) en vez de comerte el queso [=comida]' como en el segundo en el que toda la oración está cargada de oes. 
Y en lo que atañe al ejemplo de Marchant, creo que es por ser el objeto un líquido. Pero no niego que puede que esté rizando mucho el rizo... puede...  

Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> En cuanto a tus tres ejemplos: los primeros dos pertenecen a la poesía, la primera es canción y la segunda, poema. Supongo que se omitió el clítico por la rima tanto en el primer ejemplo ("Pues me fastidias*te*: zampas*te* el dinero en vez de comer*te* solamen*te* el queso") y/o por ser los objetos de diferente índole: 'zampaste el dinero [=papel]' (~te lo metiste en la boca) en vez de comerte el queso [=comida]' como en el segundo en el que toda la oración está cargada de oes.
> Y en lo que atañe al ejemplo de Marchant, creo que es por ser el objeto un líquido.


En la página 101 de la versión del Estebanillo González publicada por Espasa en 1934, podemos leer:


> Hecho este trueque sin partes presentes, zampé el pescado del caldero en la olla capitana, y volviéndolas a tapar las dos, volví el caldero a su lugar, [...].



Al comparar _Ana se zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo_ con _Ana zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo_, no veo los matices que tú ves.


----------



## kunvla

Circunflejo said:


> Al comparar _Ana se zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo_ con _Ana zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo_, no veo los matices que tú ves.


No son matizes, sino estructuras sintácticas que se puedan imponer o no: 

Ana se zampó una tarta entera de Mondoñedo.
Ana zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo en parte. 

En la primera, el clítico lo veo obligatorio; en la segunda, no posible. 

Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> En la primera, el clítico lo veo obligatorio; en la segunda, no posible.


En la primera, no lo veo obligatorio. En la segunda, sí que lo veo posible Ana se zampó la mitad (o, si lo prefieres, una parte) de la tarta... No sé qué opinarán otros nativos.


----------



## kunvla

Circunflejo said:


> En la primera, no lo veo obligatorio.


Pero no lo dices sin el clítico, ni tú mismo, ni tampoco tus familiares o compañeros de trabajos, ¿sí?


Circunflejo said:


> En la segunda, sí que lo veo posible Ana se zampó *la mitad* (o, si lo prefieres, *una parte*) de la tarta... No sé qué opinarán otros nativos.


También yo lo veo posible en tus ejemplos, pero insisto en mi ejemplo 'Ana zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo *en parte*'.

Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> También yo lo veo posible en tus ejemplos, pero insisto en mi ejemplo 'Ana zampó una tarta de Mondoñedo *en parte*'


Nada que objetar a tu ejemplo, pero que la zampara en parte o totalmente, no afecta al verbo. Por tanto, la opción sin cíclico también es válida en caso de que comiese toda la tarta.


kunvla said:


> Pero no lo dices sin el clítico, ni tú mismo, ni tampoco tus familiares o compañeros de trabajos, ¿sí?


El verbo zampar se usa bastante poco y, cuando se usa, casi siempre con cíclico. Dicho esto, aunque se acostumbre a decir _mi amigo se zampó ayer cuatro bollos_, creo que no generaría extrañeza que dijeras_ mi amigo zampó ayer cuatro bollos_. Independientemente de que se use más o menos, existe, es correcto y creo que la gente, en general, lo sabe. Por ejemplo, en la siguiente cita de Marchant, yo habría usado el cíclico, pero no me sorprende que él no lo haya usado:



> Uno zamparía su esposa, a quien según el viejo le hacía mal el dulce, y los restantes pasteles eran para su barriga


Fuente: Marchant, R.E. (1993): _Imaginaciones_. ¿Santiago de Chile?. Red Internacional del libro. (Cita en p. 238)


----------



## kunvla

Me hiciste repasar las gramáticas y a este respecto encontré lo siguiente:

• RAE, ASALE, 2009, _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_, § 35.7z:​Apoya el análisis que se acaba de esbozar el que no pueda omitirse el dativo concordado en ciertas circunstancias, como en _Llenó con whisky un vaso que se zampó al seco_ (Donoso, _Elefantes_), donde resultaría *anómala* la variante *... _un vaso que zampó al seco_.​​• García Fernández, Luis: «Los valores de _se_: ¿es un caso de _se_ aspectual todo aquel que lo parece?». En «60 problemas de gramática», María Victoria Escandell Vidal, Manuel Leonetti, Cristina Sánchez López (eds.), Ediciones AKAL, 2011, págs. 185-190.​Se puede leer que el _se_ aspectual es suprimible sin cambio en las condiciones veritativas de la proposición en que aparece. Según lo dicho, en las oraciones siguientes, la aparición de _se_ es opcional y estaría condicionada por elecciones diastráticas o diafásicas:​(2) a. El niño (se) bebió el vaso de leche,​b. Mi hermano (se) comió tres filetes.​Sin embargo, en algunos verbos marcados precisamente desde el punto de vista diafásico o diastrático, la posibilidad de prescindir del pronombre está severamente limitada si el CD cumple ciertos requisitos:​(3) a. Juan {se jaló/se zampó} el kilo entero de chuletas,​b. ??Juan {jaló/zampó} el kilo entero de chuletas.​(4) Es increíble lo que {jala/zampa}.​
En resumen: Parece que el hecho de que unos pocos lo usen sin clítico no convence a la mayoría que lo usan de manera estándar.

Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> En resumen: Parece que el hecho de que unos pocos lo usen sin clítico no convence a la mayoría que lo usan de manera estándar.


Si convenciera, no habría una mayoría tan abrumadora que lo usa con clítico, pero ninguna de las gramáticas que se han citado dice que sea erróneo y, por tanto, como vengo sosteniendo a lo largo de este hilo, el clítico es omisible aunque no lo omita casi nadie.


----------



## kunvla

Yo tampoco usé tales terminos como '(a)gramatical', '(no) correcto' o 'erióneo', ya que

Supongamos que una persona que desconoce el juego del tenis nos hace esta pregunta: «¿Cuál es la duración máxima de un partido de tenis?». Lo mejor que podríamos hacer es explicarle el reglamento del tenis, y luego concluir así: «La duración máxima de un partido de tenis no tiene nada que ver con el reglamento del tenis. Tiene que ver con factores independientes, como la luz solar, la resistencia física (o la vida misma) de los jugadores. Existe una duración media que se puede calcular estadísticamente, pero en este cálculo no intervienen en absoluto las reglas del juego». Obsérvese que no hemos respondido que la duración es «infinita», ni tampoco hemos dicho que la pregunta era absurda.​El razonamiento necesario para distinguir lo gramatical de lo aceptable no es, en lo fundamental, muy diferente del que acabamos de exponer. ​Tomado de '*Gramaticalidad' frente a 'aceptabilidad*' en _Fundamentos de sintaxis formal_, Ignacio Bosque Muñoz y Javier Gutiérrez-Rexach, Ediciones AKAL, 2020.​
Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Yo tampoco usé tales terminos como '(a)gramatical', '(no) correcto' o 'erióneo'


Creo que no he dicho que los hayas usado.

P.S.: Dado que estamos en el foro de gramática, yo estaba hablando básicamente de gramaticalidad y parece, por lo que has citado en el mensaje 52, que tu estabas hablando de aceptabilidad.


----------



## kunvla

Circunflejo said:


> P.S.: Dado que estamos en el foro de gramática, yo estaba hablando básicamente de *gramaticalidad* y parece, por lo que has citado en el mensaje 52, que tu estabas hablando de *aceptabilidad*.


Estamos en el foro apropiado para tratar estos dos conceptos puesto que ambos pertenecen al ámbito de la gramática. 

Saludos,


----------



## Circunflejo

kunvla said:


> Estamos en el foro apropiado para tratar estos dos conceptos puesto que ambos pertenecen al ámbito de la gramática.


Sí, pero, evidentemente, cambia el enfoque. De todas formas creo que el tema ya ha quedado lo suficientemente claro y que cada cual saque las conclusiones que desee.


----------



## gvergara

kunvla said:


> Parece que el hecho de que unos pocos lo usen sin clítico no convence a la mayoría que lo usan de manera estándar.


Hola:

Exacto, es como cuando algunas personas insisten en que gramaticalmente es correcto omitir el pronombre de reforzamiento dativo_ le/s_ cuando el OI está explícitamente mencionado en la oración. _Él dijo a sus padres que..._  es una oración gramaticalmente "correcta" según los libros, pero en mi país es una oración que causaría mucho ruido a quien la escucha, y ciertamente nadie lo diría así en una conversación normal. Pasa lo mismo con la oración original, al menos en mi país: Nadie diría _¿Quién comió mi pastel? _, sino que definitivamente emplearíamos el pronombre _se, _y en general emplearíamos el verbo pronominalmente cuando éste le reporta un goce al sujeto; así, verbos como _comer, tomar (=beber), fumar_ y otros de esta línea siempre los empleamos pronominalmente cuando el CD está explícitamente mencionado y definido y le reporta disfrute al sujeto. 

En cuanto a esas cadenas de tres pronombres como _se me le_, o dos pronombres objeto más un objeto explícito en la oración y al cual estos pronombres no se refieren (como en _Ud. *se me *llevó _*la vida*), por estos lados jamás nos expresaríamos así.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> así, verbos como _comer, tomar (=beber), fumar_ y otros de esta línea siempre los empleamos pronominalmente cuando el CD está explícitamente mencionado y definido y le reporta disfrute al sujeto.


Pues Marchant es chileno y he puesto un par de ejemplos en los que usa zampar sin clítico. Será que es un verbo de otra línea.


----------



## gvergara

Bueno, sin ánimos de entrar en controversias, varias veces cuando he descrito algunos rasgos de la forma de hablar en mi país, algunos/as forenses salen a citar a tal o cual chileno/a (a veces citas de hace décadas) que habló justo como yo dije que en Chile no se habla, ¿será para mostrar que estoy equivocado en mi apreciación de cómo hablamos aquí?    . Y eso que ni siquiera me metí a mencionar que por aquí alguna gente ni siquiera conoce el verbo _zampar_.

Cuando digo que en Chile _nadie lo diría así en una conversación normal_, es porque, precisamente, nadie lo diría así en una conversación normal, cotidiana. Siempre habrá algún ejemplo de lo contrario, uno mismo alguna vez ha omitido el pronombre indirecto de reforzamiento por descuido en el habla, pero ello no representa en absoluto cómo se expresa la gente acá. Mismo caso con la pregunta en cuestión: En un contexto común y corriente nadie omitiría el pronombre en la pregunta _¿Quién *se *ha comido mi pastel?_, por más que los libros digan que la omisión del dativo sería correcta. Y por más que haya ejemplos y citas que "_demuestren_" lo contrario.


----------



## kunvla

Circunflejo said:


> Pues Marchant es chileno y he puesto un par de ejemplos en los que usa zampar sin clítico. Será que es un verbo de otra línea.



CHILE:
[...] llenó con whisky *un vaso que se zampó* al seco (Donoso, José: _Donde van a morir los elefantes_, 1995).​versus
De dos tragos Alquitrán *zampó el agua caliente*, ante la repentina zozobra de Maximila, que exclamó: ¡No es posible! (Marchant, Reinaldo Edmundo: _Alquitrán y los gorriones_, 1990).​
PERÚ:
[...] el senador Chirinos comía atragantándose *enormes bocados que se zampaba* como temiendo que sus vecinos le fueran a arrebatar su plato (Vargas Llosa, Mario: _La Fiesta del Chivo_, 2000).​versus
Al retirar las copas, Gaviria juntó todos los conchos en una sola, la puso al trasluz y *la zampó de un trago*: —¡Buen viaje, Gaviota! (Diez Canseco, José: _El Gaviota_, 1930).​

Podemos hablar de los *idiolectos* de Marchant y Diez-Canseco que no coinciden con el de José Donoso o de Marío Vargas Llosa que usan la variante estándar. 

Saludos,


----------

